# 4x4 Driving Lamps



## IanDelve (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi all,
Just got 4 8" wipac 4x4 driving lamps to mount on the front of
my "A" bar on my 07 columbia. Anyone else mounted extra lights on the
front ? If so what was the ease of wiring in ??

Best regards,

IanD


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

IanDelve said:


> Anyone else mounted extra lights on the
> front?
> 
> Best regards,
> ...


Yeah, on the front, on the top and everywhere else LOL 

Have a look HERE

Wiring is not that hard, but you will need a separate relay and light switch.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

yu going nite-time green-laning in an X-T?

hope its not on your own


----------



## ian0 (Nov 28, 2008)

aussietrail said:


> Wiring is not that hard, but you will need a separate relay and light switch.


Hi there, about to add driving lights to my X-Trail, but not sure which wire to connect the relay to. Is the X-Trail ground switched? I see 1 red wire and 2 black wires to the headlights. I assume the red wire is hot (12v), but the other 2? There's a black with red stripe and a black one. I guess the red stripe is for the high beam? My Subaru Forester is ground switched meaning I had to connect the relay to the +12v and the high beam return to activate the driving lights rather than the standard high beam and earth connections... Is the Nissan the same?

Sorry about all the questions! 

:newbie:


----------



## IanDelve (Dec 6, 2007)

*4x4 Driving lamps*

Picture of my Exy with the driving lamps fitted to the A bar can be seen on the uk forum at UK Nissan X-Trail Owners Forum • Login
Will take some more when i get time as this was taken on a mobile phone...

Yes Jalal the image used to blank the number plate is off the Aussi Forum  !!!

Best regards,
IanD (Stockport, UK)


----------



## ian0 (Nov 28, 2008)

It's OK, I've done it by trial and error. Nissans are NOT ground switched (this means that all wires remain high (+12v) until one is grounded to put a light on), unlike Toyotas and Subarus, so I just connected the relay across from ground to the black with red stripe headlight wire, and everything works fine.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

IanDelve said:


> Yes Jalal the image used to blank the number plate is off the Aussi Forum  !!!
> 
> Best regards,
> IanD (Stockport, UK)


No problems 

I think they're far too low from the ground mate. If I were you and wanted to use all 4 spotties, I would have mounted them on the side of the nudge bar.


----------

